# "Best Original Score" will not be awarded live during this years Oscars



## MauroPantin (Feb 23, 2022)

According to this...









Outrage as ‘Best Original Score’ category cut from Oscars live broadcast in 2022


The Academy has cut eight of its 23 categories from the live telecast of the 2022 ceremony, including Best Original Score.




www.classicfm.com





...we won't be able to watch the best original score being awarded live*. It will be awarded before the ceremony, the acceptance speech edited and then mentioned and included during the telecast. They also left out Sound Mixing. All in the interest of "pace" and keeping the show "electrifying" or some other buzzword. 

So, the nominees would do well to maybe carry a OneWheel or some other type of mobility device that can get them to the stage STAT so that they don't lose any previous electricity in the air. Or something. I love this line of reasoning. Nevermind the disconnect of the academy with the box office, the problem is all of these pesky artsy-fartsy categories. 

Remember that Morricone moment from a few years ago? A two-minute standing ovation and another two-minute speech in Italian. Very expensive for the producers, those poor souls!


*: ...to HZ.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2022)

Ugh... Not that I've watched Oscars since Williams lost to Santaolalla for Geisha.... 

but still. What a slap in the face to all of the hard-working composers....


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 23, 2022)

Perfect. The devaluation of music continues. They should replace the category all together with “Best Influencer” as its replacement.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Feb 23, 2022)

Just another reason to not watch these award shows


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 23, 2022)

I've seen more than one person say that the Academy seems dead-set on destroying the broadcast for people who love it the most in a quest to attract viewers who are simply not interested in watching, and probably never will be. It's not like somebody sees that they're cutting Sound Mixing from the live broadcast and decides that will make the show more interesting for them.


----------



## KEM (Feb 23, 2022)

Pretty stupid if you ask me


----------



## aeliron (Feb 23, 2022)

MauroPantin said:


> According to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m told the award will be announced by bagpipe.


----------



## Altauria (Feb 23, 2022)

Weird that it all takes place at the Dolby Theater...


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 23, 2022)

I am shocked. I am utterly and truly shocked. The final nail in the coffin of humanity.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 23, 2022)

The Academy should then go ahead and show all the film clips without any of their original music. Just to be consistent.


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 23, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> I've seen more than one person say that the Academy seems dead-set on destroying the broadcast for people who love it the most in a quest to attract viewers who are simply not interested in watching, and probably never will be. It's not like somebody sees that they're cutting Sound Mixing from the live broadcast and decides that will make the show more interesting for them.



12 years ago, me and my then girlfriend (now wife) would get together with friends, eat some good food, make some predictions, watch the show and talk about films after it was done, it was a yearly thing. But sadly, we just haven't been inclined these last few years, maybe since 2015 or 2016.

The year we started the movies were The Hurt Locker, Avatar, Inglorious Basterds, Disctrict 9, Start Trek, Fantastic Mr Fox, Invictus, Sherlock Holmes, The Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus, next year Inception, True Grit, The Social Network, 127 Hours, Toy Story 3, Black Swan... You get the idea. It reflected with some accuracy what the marquee said when you went to the movie theater, with the occasional oddball. When the awards came up we had already seen 80% of the films. We still go regularly to the theater but IMHO that reflection in the list of nominees is no longer the case. Fewer people are watching because fewer people care about the candidates. 

There's also a big elephant in the room in terms of "superhero and action" flicks that they don't address. Avengers: Endgame is the 5th highest grossing film of all time, adjusted for inflation. Nominated only for VFX, did not win. 

I'm not saying that superhero films are high art (although they absolutely CAN be fantastic films... take the premise of "X-Men: Days of Future Past", take out the X-men... it's still an amazing sci-fi film) but what I am saying is that by disregarding those types of incredibly successful films just because of the genre the Oscars make themselves look more like Sundance Festival. Nothing against Sundance, it's just that the premise of the Oscars is to be the most prominent award of the year for the most important films of the previous one. When the highest grossing film of the previous year is nowhere to be found it kinda makes that premise sounds like BS. 

Anyway, bottom line is: it makes it boring. If they had any balls they'd get Ricky Gervais to host. I would watch that without hesitation even if it the nominees were a bunch of student feature films about slam poetry.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm sure there's some of that going on - a disconnect between popular movies and what the Oscar's™ nominate for the big awards - but that's been there for many, many years, probably since the beginning of the "blockbuster" era.

The death of the mid-tier adult theatrical release (especially during Covid) has exacerbated this, but the highest-grossing movie rarely won Best Picture in the last few decades. Jaws, Star Wars, Avatar, the first two parts of The Lord of the Rings - none won Best Picture. Since the late '70s, it's actually rare for the highest-grossing movie to win Best Picture, and before they expanded the nominees from 5 to (up to) 10, it wasn't rare for the highest grossing movie of the year to not be nominated (it's one of the reasons they expanded the nominations).

The Oscars (I used the ™ the first time as a joke) exist primarily to publicize the movies that Hollywood wants to encourage people to see. More and more, the highest grossing movies are based on existing IP and don't need anyone's help to sell tickets/blu-rays/rentals/etc. The carpet-bomb releases that everybody from 5-50 goes to see within the first month of release are sometimes good enough to warrant a nomination (along with several technical nominations and some wins), but Hollywood has not felt more than grudging respect for "popular" movies in the last 50 years, especially those popular releases that are primarily directed at young people. The Oscars exist to direct people who pay at least some attention to Film as an art toward movies that the Academy believes have some merit beyond popularity.

That said, I'm at least a middling Film Geek and I usually see at least a few of the Best Picture-nominated films each year, but the lack of any real box office over the last two years, along with the reviews and press that goes along with theatrical releases, has made it very difficult to generate much enthusiasm for the the "horse race" aspect of Awards Season. I saw three of the Best Picture nominees for the 2021 Oscars (all via streaming), but didn't feel particularly invested in who ended up winning awards. I think it does something, psychologically, if you don't pay money for tickets to see particular movies during the year - no matter how many of the nominated movies you see via streaming, you just don't have the rooting interest if you don't have any skin in the game. I saw two movies in the theater in 2021 - Dune (in IMAX, totally worth it) and "The French Dispatch" - and while I enjoyed both (in totally different ways), I don't really think I have any way of saying if either was the best movie released last year. Sadly, we haven't been very good at keeping up with streaming movies during 2021, so I haven't seen any of the other nominees and have even less of an opinion about what should win than I did last year.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, the last couple years have been VERY weird for movies, so feeling a bit disconnected from the Awards Season is probably pretty unavoidable (especially if you were already noticing waning interest before Covid). That said, there is probably going to be a lasting effect on both what gets released theatrically and how that relates to the awards in the future. I'm not sure how we'll balance "big, crowd-pleasing blockbuster that I saw in the theater" vs "smaller, prestige movies that are only available via streaming", but I don't think that limiting the number of awards given live during the broadcast is going to have any positive effect on viewership or enthusiasm. In the future, it's possible that the Oscars ceremony might make more sense as a streaming-only event, just to get it out from under the scrutiny of ever-declining ratings.


----------



## kevinh (Feb 23, 2022)

I don’t usually publicly admit it but I watch car races hoping for crashes. Lately I watch the Oscars to see Adele Dazeem sing best song or LaLa land win best film. Otherwise I fast forward through most of it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Feb 23, 2022)

Makes sense because music in films is not important after all. hehe!


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 23, 2022)

This is absolute nonsense.


----------



## handz (Feb 24, 2022)

They really want to piss off everyone it seems. 

Best Movie
Best Actor
Best Actress
Best Director
Best Music

those were to me always the most important Oscars, removing one of them is an example of pure stupidity. 

Of course, the Oscars are irrelevant for years now so nobody should care, but still, it saddens me to this day that they made once most prestigious movie award just some political nonsense agenda disconnected from reality.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Feb 24, 2022)

I remember Oscar nights to be something special. Overlong, mostly boring but filled with great movies, passionate speeches and... odd surprises. But Oscars meant something 15-20 years ago. It started to go downhill when they introduced 10 films vs 5 in a race to be best picture imo. And now Academy is saying: music is not important. Sound doesn't matter. And am I seeing correctly? Film editing is omitted as well? The thing that makes film watchable is now of lesser importance? Wow. Well, I guess anyone is "editor" this days so it makes sense 

But to be honest it's not a surprise. Academy is making mistake after mistake since years and they clearly have shitty marketing department that knows shit about their core audience. Instead of becoming relevant in movie world again they are trying to be relevant in... TV world? Youtube / tik tok world? Next random idol show world? And because of that they are loosing both audiences. Sad.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 24, 2022)

Probably because everyone watches the movies from home now, with a good home cinema in some places... but with only the sound of the TV in other places (most of them?), or from a shitty soundbar with a sub cranked to the max because "if the walls shake that means it's good, right?".


It's sad... 
But as mentioned by some here, the Oscars are no longer a show I'm looking forward to watch. That time has passed years ago.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 24, 2022)

They could move "Best makeup", editing and so on a show of their own - a "Technical Oscars" show.

Then the main event could focus on "Best acting", directing and perhaps a few others.

Edit: Nope, don’t think so on second thought


----------



## Piotrek K. (Feb 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> They could move "Best makeup", editing and so on a show of their own - a "Technical Oscars" show.
> 
> Then the main event could focus on "Best acting", directing and perhaps a few others.


Oscar (f)Artsy® Edition
Oscar Techy® Edition


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 24, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> Oscar (f)Artsy® Edition
> Oscar Techy® Edition


Exactly!


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 24, 2022)

Next year, they’ll distribute all the techies Oscars in the underground parking. A handshake, a photo before a sponsors screen, a Macy’s voucher and done. All wrapped in 20 minutes.


----------



## ptram (Feb 24, 2022)

Movies are mostly made with libraries of stories and characters. It is time to also make the soundtrack with libraries!

Paolo


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 24, 2022)

I was gonna write a list of which Academy Award categories the average movie fan IMO cares little about, however looking at the various categories I realized I can find reasons for why the average movie fan would be interested in all of them.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Next year, they’ll distribute all the techies Oscars in the underground parking. A handshake, a photo before a sponsors screen, a Macy’s voucher and done. All wrapped in 20 minutes.


Or just all by e-mail.


----------



## lux (Feb 24, 2022)

I would love to know how the audit panel was put together. Perhaps they're just winking at a new public by _de facto _fullfilling the show with non Oscar'ish content. Which is, btw, a classic prodrome to a disaster many times.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 24, 2022)

aeliron said:


> I’m told the award will be announced by bagpipe.


Actually those select awards will be presented by muppets. Rowlf will be presenting Best Score. Animal will likely eat the trophy for Best Sound but here’s hoping… Doctor Teeth will be televised love presenting Best Song.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2022)

Im not sure why anyone respects the Oscars at all? Check out this quote from one of the academy voters. Lmao

"I have a Smart TV, but I can’t get Apple or HBO Max on my Panasonic, even though I subscribe to HBO. Anyway I’ve gone through hell on this one. You can’t get on the [Academy screening] portal unless you have Apple or Roku. I haven’t done it. I never used the portal.

So I got the nominees for the main categories on DVD. Warner sent three or four things. Some started coming around Thanksgiving. I’m paying attention to the major categories only, because I haven’t watched more than one or two documentaries. The rest I won’t see because I don’t have the time or the capacity for getting a new TV and all that, right now. I don’t like watching movies on my computer."


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 24, 2022)

Greg said:


> Im not sure why anyone respects the Oscars at all? Check out this quote from one of the academy voters. Lmao
> 
> "I have a Smart TV, but I can’t get Apple or HBO Max on my Panasonic, even though I subscribe to HBO. Anyway I’ve gone through hell on this one. You can’t get on the [Academy screening] portal unless you have Apple or Roku. I haven’t done it. I never used the portal.
> 
> So I got the nominees for the main categories on DVD. Warner sent three or four things. Some started coming around Thanksgiving. I’m paying attention to the major categories only, because I haven’t watched more than one or two documentaries. The rest I won’t see because I don’t have the time or the capacity for getting a new TV and all that, right now. I don’t like watching movies on my computer."


Grandiose !
He just forgot the sick dog excuse but it’s already a great achievement in the “I don’t give a f…” category.


----------



## Mister Grady (Feb 24, 2022)

The Academy moved the Best Musical Score award from the steak and lobster table to the macaroni-n-cheese table this year to make room for five new categories intended to address past injustices:

*As of 2022, New Oscars to be Awarded:*

–Best Ghostwriter for a Musical Score

–Best Ghostwriting Crew for a Musical Score

–Best Ghostwriter Credited as an Orchestrator for a Musical Score

–Best Ghostwriter called in at 3:47 AM on account of a last minute cue rejection by Useless Producer No. 11 Pissing on the Fence during the Second-to-last Day of Scoring Sessions.

–The (Name Withheld) Lifetime Achievement Award in the Ghostwriting Arts.


----------



## AR (Feb 24, 2022)

Someone should stand up and give them the finger, like Marlon Brando did. On second thought, this very person will be unemployeed in Hollywood. It should be someone who has big balls and long breath.


----------



## JoeWatkin (Feb 25, 2022)

Just another example of how sound / music depts are undervalued in filmmaking


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 25, 2022)

Watch - they’ll open the show with a song and dance routine with songs and arrangements written for the show. No doubt taking up the amount of time it would take to show clips from the Best Score category and give out the award.

So a guy who spent a few afternoons writing for a TV show will get his music heard but not the composers who exhausted themselves pouring their hearts and souls into a feature film.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Feb 25, 2022)

literally nobody watches this shite anyway.... nobody with a brain anyway.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2022)

No need to watch Vegas has Hans as a lock. Congrats!






(If you're not familiar with odds you'd have to bet $3 on Dune in order to win $1. Alternately if you bet $1 on Parallel Mothers you'd win $35.)


----------

